# Supercard DS2 availability, R4town



## C00kies0fD00m (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a vendor with Supercard DS2 stock, it seems like everyone went out of stock a few months ago and now production has stopped with the DS2+ about to hit the market. I found one site R4Town.com with 50+ in stock but have never heard of them before anyone ever purchase from them? 

I'm looking for the card speciffically for the GBA/SNES emulation functionality for my 3dS because my R4 is not that great with GBAemu. Any suggestions?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 23, 2015)

You can probably try this: http://www.gamersection.ca/product_info.php?cPath=30_35&products_id=977

you might want to email them to find out.


----------



## alphaomegacode (Feb 23, 2015)

C00kies...

Did you figure out if they were legit?  Was wanting to order one as well.

Thanks!


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 23, 2015)

They are legit, your question should be do they have it in stock and make sure to find out it is not a DSTWO+.


----------



## alphaomegacode (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks How_Do_I_Do_That!  Sent an email with that request.  Are you familiar with www.3ds-flashcard.com?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 23, 2015)

nope. sorry.


----------



## C00kies0fD00m (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes I am familiar with www.3ds-flashcard.com I have personally never bought from them but others have and would recommend. I'll also send an email to those guys at R4town. I think they are based out of china and the new year festivities are happening so getting a response may take awhile.


----------



## C00kies0fD00m (Feb 24, 2015)

I also found one other store that has them in stock. 

http://www.n3dscart.com/products/Supercard-DS2-3rd-Generation-Card-for-3DS-XL-3DS-DSi.html


----------



## Trevor Belmont (Feb 24, 2015)

Anybody know any online shops which use Paypal for an optional payment method?
I'm sick of giving my credit card number away to all these shady, foreign sites.
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## C00kies0fD00m (Feb 24, 2015)

Trevor Belmont said:


> Anybody know any online shops which use Paypal for an optional payment method?
> I'm sick of giving my credit card number away to all these shady, foreign sites.
> Thanks in advanced.


 

No, not that Im aware of. I believe Nintendo got Paypal to stop allowing Cart vendors to use the service in an attempt to curb piracy, my favorite site modchipcentral stopped using Paypal years ago. If you do find a place i think that it's a personal paypal to paypal transaction to hide the business organization. If anyone else has found a place that bucks the trend I'm all ears.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 24, 2015)

Any site still using paypal that gets hit by a ban hammer means anyone ordering something will pretty much lose their money for starter and not get whatever they ordered.

Paypal may be user friendly, it is not vendor friendly.


----------



## alphaomegacode (Feb 25, 2015)

Cookie,

Who did you end up ordering from?


----------



## C00kies0fD00m (Feb 25, 2015)

alphaomegacode said:


> Cookie,
> 
> Who did you end up ordering from?


 

I have not heard back from the two vendors I emailed, so Im still on the look out. Apparently the DSTWO plus is due out soon but it kills the compatibility with 9.5+ firmwares so my N3DS might be out of luck. Im still holding out hope that one of those two companies will email back.


----------



## alphaomegacode (Feb 26, 2015)

I just working with a DSi XL.  So I am guessing that the plus version will not work with it.  What would be the best alternative?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 26, 2015)

For a DSi/LL/XL remaining options are a R4 clone or Supercard DSOnei/mini. Just don't expect any updates or anything for DS flashcarts in general.


----------

